# nasty stains



## jenn (Aug 1, 2007)

how do u get mineral deposts off a old bottle i have tried glass cleaner clr and a bunch of other cleaning products and nothing seems to take it off so please any info would help[sm=rolleyes.gif][sm=lol.gif][&:]


----------



## Bottle tumbler (Aug 3, 2007)

you can try muratic acid and water 50/50 for 24 hours. when getting bottles from privies or dumps they come out like yours. soak them. it does work,
 longer is better. i do 48 hours outside in a 5 gallon bucket covered with a vent hole.
 if that dont work then tumbling willhave to be done
 rick


----------

